# Picked this up Monday 11/3



## ctr66 (Nov 1, 2014)

Monday was a fun day. Picked up my new 435i at the Performance Center. I recommend taking delivery here if you're able.

This is the first BMW I've owned and I'm loving it. Great driving car.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Exactly where my car was delivered. Saw it the moment we walked up to the front door. Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

Same here...my M3 had the "look no touch I am owned by someone else" sign in that very spot!

Congrats on car. The PDC was a blast!


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

The experience definitely wets your appetite for more track time.


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is mine from Halloween delivery.


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice! Enjoy with reckless abandon.


----------



## BK1965 (May 20, 2013)

Would love to do this someday! I was there for the factory tour and saw some deliveries going on this summer.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

